# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Νότες ή Φράσεις

## yannis37

Ακούω απο δω και από εκει τον όρο "νότες" στο τραγούδι του timbrado αλλά και γενικά και σε άλλα πουλιά φωνής.
Λοιπόν  παιδιά ο ορος αυτος δεν στέκει μουσικά, και καλύτερα σιγά σιγά να  σταματήσουμε να τον λέμε.Το πως θα το λεμε δεν ξέρω. εγω λέω φράσεις.
Οι νότες ειναι 7 ...οι γνωστές do re mi fa sol la si και εχουν να κάνουν με τις συχνότητες που αντιστηχουν στην καθε μια.
Μπορεί  ένα timbre (η οτιδήποτε άλλο στο τραγούδι του πουλιού) να παταει πάνω  σε οποιαδήποτε νότα και να ειναι απολύτως σωστή γιατι κάποιο πουλι  μπορει να ειναι πιο πριμαριστο και καποιο άλλο πιο μπασο.
Η κάθε  "φράση" απ τις 12 που λέει το timbrado έχει ενα ευρος συχνοτητων  προκειμένου να αποδωθεί σωστα απο το πουλι....Αυτο το ευρος μπορει να  ξεκινάει πχ απο ρε και να φτανει μεχρι φα οποτε ....... 
ασχολούμαι και με μουσική και μου ξενιζε πάντα αυτος ο ορος και ειπα να γραψω κατι γιαυτο .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μου ανοιξες την ορεξη ! σιγουρα η αναλυση των > οταν θα εχεις χρονο ,θα ηθελα να εχει και συνεχεια !!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ασχολούμαι και με μουσική και μου ξενιζε πάντα αυτος ο ορος και ειπα να γραψω κατι γιαυτο .


Και πολυ καλα εκανες!! Γιαννη δεν εχεις και αδικο!!

----------


## orion

Πάντως και χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό μουσικά, η ficha γράφει Notas Positivas και ακολουθούν οι ονομασίες... άρα γιατί το γράφουν έτσι οι Ισπανοί; Ωστόσο στην ανάλυσή τους αναφέρονται στις συλλαβές και στα γράμματα που προφέρει το πουλί (ώστε να μπορούμε να τις περιγράφουμε)... Και τώρα που το θυμάμαι ο κριτής Nota Batida και Nota Cascabel έλεγε σενέχεια... μου έχει μείνει...  :winky:  Ισως απλά οι πουλολόγοι φωνής Ισπανοί να καθιέρωσαν και να όρισαν ότι η κάθε διαφορετική φωνή που κάνει το πουλί θα τη λέμε ΝΟΤΑ... άρα αν έχει οριστεί έτσι το θεωρούμε δεδομένο και σωστό...




*Ficha* (φίσα) *κρίσης Timbrado* κατά F.O.E.

----------


## jk21

εμεις μπορει να λεμε νοτα με την εννοια της μουσικης αλλα οι αγγλοι και οι ισπανοι notes και notas ονομαζουν τις σημειωσεις 

http://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&q=...wT#es/el/notas    .μηπως εμμεσα σαν σημειωση εννοουν την φραση;

----------


## orion

jk21 μάλλον το λεξικό που είδες δεν είναι καλό... notas στα Ισπανικά είναι και η ΝΟΤΑ!!! και στα αγγλικά φυσικά το ίδιο...

----------


## PAIANAS

φράση : μέρος πρότασης με αυτόνομη συντακτική δομή 
νότα :*1* το γραπτό μουσικό σημείο (π.χ. διαβάζω νότες ) - *2 * ο ήχος που αντιστοιχεί σ'αυτό το σημείο ( π.χ. χαμηλή νότα) 

Άρα η σωστή έκφραση νομίζω ότι είναι ''νότα''

----------


## jk21

α ειναι μαρκα με εκαψες ... google ...

----------


## yannis37

Νότες ΔΕΝ είναι σίγουρα. (είπαμε οι νότες ειναι 7 και επαναλαμβάνονται χαμηλότερα η ψιλότερα στις συχνότητες) Τωρα το τι είναι το συζητάμε. 
Δεν μου λέει κάτι που οι Ισπανοι γράφουν notas στην φίσα αξιολόγησης. Γραφουν ομως και το giros (γύρισμα) που μου κανει πιο σωστο.
Οι νότες έχουν ηδη άνοματα. 

ψιτ πιασε ένα προφουντο μινόρε χαχαχα

αν πατησεις στο google σημείωση ...απο ελληνικά στα ισπανικά βγαζει nota.

----------

